# xml Element sortieren



## erdmulch (13. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe folgendes Exml Element:

```
out.println(xml.getElement());
```

in diesem Element stehen verschiedene Werte drin:
z.B.
Hans, Georg, Michael

nun will ich dies alphabetisch ausgeben!
kann mir jemand sagen wie so was geht?

danke im voraus


----------



## chalkbag (14. Apr 2011)

Per Collection sortieren, steht nicht zu Diskussion? Weil XmlObjects ja in einer festen Struktur vorliegen, und sich nicht umsortieren lassen, was wohl bei jedem XML "Baum" so sein sollte.


----------



## tuttle64 (16. Apr 2011)

chalkbag hat gesagt.:


> Per Collection sortieren, steht nicht zu Diskussion? Weil XmlObjects ja in einer festen Struktur vorliegen, und sich nicht umsortieren lassen, was wohl bei jedem XML "Baum" so sein sollte.




meinst Du sowas?


```
String[] s = "Hans, Georg, Michael".split(", ");
		Arrays.sort(s);
```


----------

